# DS Lite



## Evolving (Aug 20, 2008)

As the kids addiction to their Nintendo DS Lites increases. I've been thinking about getting one of those R4 cards. Anybody know of a good place to get one, and indeed the games to put on it. Ta very much


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you can buy them on Amazon. get one quick before they are banned!

This is a good rom site.

http://ndash.eu/en/


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2008)

PM addy.


----------



## Evolving (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you people


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2008)

tommers said:


> PM addy.



This /\/\


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 22, 2008)

You'd be better getting a Cyclo DS Evolution - it's better supported, you can use SDHC cards on it (R4 has a 2gb limit), has a nicer user interface/features and it costs pretty much the same.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2008)

What do you mean by better supported? The R4 handles up to 8 gig cards in the newer edition.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What do you mean by better supported? The R4 handles up to 8 gig cards in the newer edition.



The R4 doesn't play 'clean' roms - it patches them on the fly. Hence Nintendo are now putting copy protection on some games; it recognises that the game is being patched in this way and hence won't run (at least not without a firmware update). Newer cards play 'clean' roms.

Secondly many games won't allow 'download play', won't link up to a Wii or experience problems with wi-fi.

Also the R4 has problems with certain games - _Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin_ and _Tony Hawks Downhill Jam_ being two that spring to mind. It is much dependent on what micro-SD you're using; however the newer cards have no such problem irrespective of the speed/brand of card. 

I've got an M3 Simply (an R4 in all but name) a few years back and it serves me well. But if I was buying a new flashcart it certainly wouldn't be either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2008)

Weird I've never had any of the problems you've described, not once. Played online countless times, every game I've downloaded has run once installed. Castlevania POR runs perfectly well for me.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Weird I've never had any of the problems you've described, not once. Played online countless times, every game I've downloaded has run once installed. Castlevania POR runs perfectly well for me.



I've not run into any problems myself, but I purposely forked out extra for a high-speed Sandisk card as there are problems with some cards with some games. Never linked it up to my Wii or played wi-fi games once either; so I can't personally comment on that.

There are known problems though - as this compatibility list explains. Newer cards - at least the decent ones ie. the Cyclo Ds Evolution - have no such issues.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> The R4 doesn't play 'clean' roms - it patches them on the fly. Hence Nintendo are now putting copy protection on some games; it recognises that the game is being patched in this way and hence won't run (at least not without a firmware update). Newer cards play 'clean' roms.
> 
> Secondly many games won't allow 'download play', won't link up to a Wii or experience problems with wi-fi.
> 
> ...


 
I have never experienced any of the issues you mention.
Castlevania and THDJ work flawlessly and quite often when my family and my bro inlaws are at the caravan together we have up to 6 ds's connecting in games with both v1 and v2 R4 carts.

I'd suggest that if you are experiencing issues that your Micro SD card is not fast enough or you have a dodgy rom. I guess all the groups that creat rom images use different techniques, some work for some carts some work for others.

All the roms on my kids carts are straight from a download, trimmed with TokyoTrim and played without any problems. 
This is the first I have ever heard of 'on the fly patching' and i'll call bullshite unless you can prove otherwise.

All the carts run on the same type of infrastructure, the only difference being is the way the data is handled with the different firmwares and the build quality.

R4 does not have the best build quality and i'd promote the Supercard on that front, but for Rom support I'd say that R4 is the best.

Cheapest will be the TT or N5, but firmware updates and website navigation and speed is a let down for the TT and N5's have been known to overheat andbrick DS's.

The Cyclo is mentioned as a good upcomming card from reviews, but I have not tried one personaly so I cant give a honest opinion, and as for having a nicer interface, have you tried custom interfaces on any cart?
Does the Cyclo let you play movies/mp3's/photo slide shows/homebrew skype?

I have bought and sold 400-500 R4's and even though they are slightly more expensive I will continue to use these cards as I have had no negativity whatsoever with the quantity I have sold. Each and every one is tested by myself before it get to the customer.

I'd say a 100% success is like, if its not broke dont try to fix it. (admitedly I did buy 10 R4's off amazon only to discover they were rip offs and wouldn't work with the official R4 or ndslr4 firmware, but that doesn't really count)


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 23, 2008)

While we're on the subject, what program is it that trims rom files down from their cartridge size to the actual size? If that make sense.


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2008)

TokyoTrim is one of the best ones.

I've upped it here


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks like it's exactly what I was after, thanks


----------



## Jorum (Aug 27, 2008)

My wifes just bought a DS so am thinking of getting a cyclo DS.
As a complete ignoramous of anything Nintendo, is there anything I should need to check or know before I jump in.
Does it matter if you use US or European ROMs?


----------



## dweller (Aug 27, 2008)

Jorum said:


> My wifes just bought a DS so am thinking of getting a cyclo DS.
> As a complete ignoramous of anything Nintendo, is there anything I should need to check or know before I jump in.
> Does it matter if you use US or European ROMs?



don't hesitate
virtually all ds roms will run from all over the world. 
some great games are only available in Japanese. 

remember that if you want GBA roms to work you'll 
 need a thing to put in the bottom slot. 
I've got a thing called "3 in 1". It works with cyclo ds. 
I got a black one to match my ds.
In one gizmo it gives you GBA rom support, rumble pack and extra ram to run opera browser (tho the browser is rubbish).


----------

